# my setup



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

While I do occasionally watch movies on my setup, it is more of a music rig, being stereo only, and occasionally used as a PA. That said, my system comprises:

a digital audio workstation (PC), which outputs an SPDIF signal optically via a Toslink cable, going to a Behringer SRC2496, which can operate in two modes. One is as a sample rate converter, in which the incoming optical digital signal is resampled (96 kHz), converted to AES/EBU format, dithered, etc. The second mode is as a simultaneous A/D and D/A converter. In this mode, the unit outputs via dual balanced channels to my mixer, a Mackie 1202-VLZ3. Other input channels to the mixer include a stereo signal from my guitar rig, microphones, my iPod (via PocketDock line out), etc. The main outputs from the mixer return to the SRC2496 and are converted in the ADC. This way, I can use the mixer loop when I need to accommodate analog or mixed sources, but if not, can keep the signal digital only from the PC all the way through to avoid unnecessary conversion stages. In either mode, the SRC2496 outputs its digital signal optically to a Behringer DEQ2496, which I have set in dual-mono mode to apply general 31-band EQ, parametric EQ, limiter and expander functions. The DEQ2496 outputs an AES/EBU digital signal to a Behringer DCX2496 crossover, which splits the signal into six channels (3 way stereo), which are routed through a custom six-channel balanced stepped attenuator - that way I can run a hot signal through all of the processors for the greatest SNR and D/A resolution, and only attenuate immediately prior to power amplification. The highs run through a QSC PLX1104 amplifier, which can supply 310 Watts each into a pair of JBL 2441 compression drivers on 2382A horns. The mids run through a QSC PLX1802 amplifier, which can supply 525 Watts per channel into a pair of mid cabinets, each containing an 18Sound 10MB600 (ported) midbass and 18Sound 10M600 (sealed) midrange, wired in parallel. The lows have a dedicated amp for each of the left and right channels - a pair of QSC PLX3102 amps running in bridged mono mode, supplying 1900 Watts per channel into a single EVX-180B in a large (52" tall) custom ported enclosure on each side.

I don't actually know how loud it gets, as this is beyond the maximum scale value on both my Radio Shack SPL meter and the meter built in to the DEQ2496. I'd have to purchase a more expensive meter to find out. I do know that I've had it cranked to something close to full output power (dangerous), and had absolutely none of the distortion or harshness one tends to associate with high power systems. This setup is as musical and accurate as any stereo I've owned.

The next step will be to decouple the midbass from the midrange by quad-amping. I've been holding off because in addition to the extra amp, I'm out of crossover channels and so would need a second one. Nevertheless, I certainly have no complaints about the way it sounds now, other than because it is a music system, it wasn't designed for serious extension below 32 Hz. It will do 20, but not at comparable SPLs. If I want to use this for home theater with LFE and/or electronic music with synthesized low frequency content, I'm going to need to augment this with a true subwoofer (LLT?) to cover the 8 Hz - 32 Hz octaves, which of course will be a major project if I want it to keep up with the rest of the system.


----------



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words, so here's a hefty essay:


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

That looks great nice setup.


----------

